# Gold Coast Miniature Horse Club



## MB STABLES (Aug 21, 2006)

Here is the one show we will try to put on depending on your support!

September 23, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Steven Hatch & Billie Heseltine & Roger Eitel

Steward: Nancy Ellis

Loaction: Pending

Here is the list of canceled shows:

August 26, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Belinda Bagby & Ronald Morris

Steward: Nancy Ellis

Location: ARENA PENDING

September 30, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Pending

Steward: Nancy Ellis

CANCELED

October 7, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Margo Hepner Hart & Roger Eitel

Steward: Nancy Ellis

CANCELED

October 21, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Pending

Steward: Nancy Ellis

CANCELED

November 4, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Jim Curry & Margo Hepner Hart

Steward: Nancy Ellis

CANCELED

December 9, 2006

Sanctioned: AMHR, ASPC, ASPR

Judges: Kathy Shea & Jim Curry

Steward: Nancy Ellis

CANCELED

ALSO CONGRATULATIONS TO OUR WINNERS OF THE GCMHC AUGUST 19th SHOW!

ASPR Grand Champion Stallion/Mare/Gelding Any Age

Champion & Res. Champion: Pony-Vista's Victoria's Secret Owned by Holly Bowers

Champion & Res. Champion: Pony-Vista's Pow Wow Owned by Holly Bowers

ASPC Grand Champion Modern Stallion

Champion: Pony-Vista's Pow Wow Owned by Holly Bowers

Res. Champion: The Lamborghini of PSF Owned by Jacy Epperson & Kay Peterson

ASPC Grand Champion Classic Stallion

Champion: RCA Cajun Colt 45 Owned by Lil Judd

AMHR Grand Champion Stallion Under

Champion: Grahams The Big Picture Owned by Andrea Rollins

AMHR Grand Champion Stallion Over

Champion: Lost Spokes Winter Dreamer Owned by Thomas or Linda Thompson

Res. Champion: Pony-Vista's Texs T Owned by Dave Diemer

ASPC Grand Champion Modern Mare

Champion: Pony-Vista's Victoria's Secret Owned by Holly Bowers

Res. Champion: Mystic's Rockstar Fantasy Owned by Denice Caron

ASPC Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Mare

Champion & Res. Champion: Beguiling FMF Owned by Holly Bowers

Res. Champion: Summertime Hanalei Owned by Karen Malcor Chapman

ASPC Grand Champion Classic Mare

Champion: SMHC'S Dazzing Dancer Owned by Jennifer Radoi

Res. Champion: Lothlorian's Blossom of Eowyn Owned by Shannon Wilson

AMHR Grand Champion Mare Under

Champion: Arabay's Fantasy's Little Dream Giver Owned by Alana Moore

AMHR Grand Champion Mare Over

Champion: Pony-Vista's Carmalade Owned by Claudia Sneed

Res. Champion: Grassmere's Lil Ebony N Ivory Owned by Sandra L. Nicolls

ASPC Grand Champion Classic gelding

Champion & Res. Champion: JC's Blaze of Glory Owned by Jennifer Radoi

Champion & Res. Champion: Mccall's Kl Captain Montgomery Owned by Denice Caron

AMHR Grand Champion Gelding Over

Champion: Andar Tenacitys Java TImes Two Owned by Carol Wiese

AMHR Champion Park Harness Stake Under

Champion: Arabay's Fantasy's Little Dream Giver Owned by Alana Moore

ASPC Pleasure Driving Stake Champion

Champion: Foot The Bill Myrna Cheek

AMHR Pleasure Driving Under

Champion: Graham's The Big Picture Owned by Andrea Rollins

AMHR Pleasure Driving Over

Champion: Buck On Citi Hawk Owned by Troy & Carlena Julian

ASPC Champion Modern Country Stake

Champion: Nador's Labeled Mahalah of PSF Owned by Jennifer Radoi

AMHR Champion Roadster Stake Over

Champion & Res. Champion: Buck Ons Citi Hawk Owned by Troy & Carlena Julian

Champion & Res. Champion: Sidney Creek Cinnamon Owned by Denice Caron

Gold Coast Miniature Horse Club

www.gcsmhc.homestead.com/home.html

619-760-3722 or [email protected]


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Aug 22, 2006)

MB STABLES said:


> ASPC Grand Champion Modern Pleasure Mare
> 
> Champion & Res. Champion: Beguiling FMF Owned by Holly Bowers
> 
> Res. Champion: Summertime Hanalei Owned by Karen Malcor Chapman



Actually Hana was also Grand Champion, too - the judges each picked one!


----------

